# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Ray trượt và con trượt có cần đồng bộ không

## slbadguy

Mình đang tìm mua con trượt và ray trượt TBI, nhưng muốn hỏi là có nhất thiết phải mua cùng hãng cả ray và con trượt không, cụ thể là TR15 hoặc TR20, ví dụ dùng con trượt TBI TRH15VN và ray trượt thì của một hãng khác như hiwin hgr15

----------


## nhatson

> Mình đang tìm mua con trượt và ray trượt TBI, nhưng muốn hỏi là có nhất thiết phải mua cùng hãng cả ray và con trượt không, cụ thể là TR15 hoặc TR20, ví dụ dùng con trượt TBI TRH15VN và ray trượt thì của một hãng khác như hiwin hgr15


ray và con trượt cùng hãng còn phải match với nhau

----------


## slbadguy

> ray và con trượt cùng hãng còn phải match với nhau


Khó nhỉ, người ta nhờ mua bộ ray TBI mà hãng này hơi hiếm

----------


## biết tuốt

TBI hiếm gì chứ???

----------


## solero

TBI còn thông dụng hơn cả HIWIN

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

TBI marketing tốt thôi bác ơi, thông dụng hơn hiwin thi nên xem lại nhé

----------

